# Hobbies



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have to share my fishing with bullriding, and i was just wondering what some of yalls other hobbies are and share some pics.


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

NPBR in Edna,tx


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cpra finals Angelton,tx


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Riding, but not bulls.


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

CBR event in uvalde, tx


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Our old man Outsider chunking Pistol Robinson at Cedar Park PBR


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

I was there last year for the cpra i believe the day before that!! Awesome


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

You couldn't pay me enough to get me on a Bull!

Other hobbies besides fishing? Shooting and bicycling are pretty much it. I've learned to build my own AR15's so that's gotten really dangerous to the wallet.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Dustin, anytime you or your buddies need to practice, we are in Kenedy tx. No too far from Needville.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Fishing... what else is there...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Reloading, long range shooting, hunting, golf, frogging, archery tourns., cooking, building things, farming.....

Â©


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Fishing, ATV's, Fishing, Hunting, Fishing, Building trailers and hog traps, Fishing!

I like to fish too!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Well besides fishing I've been working on my old truck for the past few years.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

As a homeowner with a swimming pool & running a boat in saltwater, there is not time for another hobby. I can barely keep up with what is on my plate as it is.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Fishing and a avid saltwater aquarist. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Those tanks are awesome


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

View attachment 628836


Me in the front yard of my Sigma Nu Frat house at OU after drinking half a bottle of Crown during our weeklong end of year party called Border Dance.
(1987)


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

fish_on! said:


> View attachment 628836
> 
> 
> me in the front yard of my sigma nu frat house at ou after drinking half a bottle of crown during our weeklong end of year party called border dance.
> (1987)


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha right on!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

I am getting a Jeep wrangler soon for offroading but for now I play with my mosin nagant. 

Sent from fishing-guru's android


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Where's Gary? That guy has some hobbies.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks. Switched to leds saved a bunch of money on electricity. Still probably spend around $470 a month on maintenance and corals lol expensive hobby for sure. When I went to galveston last year I brought a sea robin back home with me. Pretty cool little guy along with 2 croaker and 1 piggy perch. Crazy thing is my croaker love to be petted lol.


























Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Idk why it posted the same pics more then once dang tapa talk oh well you can see my piggy, croaker and sea robin

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Do a little wood turning and woodwork


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

fishNwithfish said:


> Fishing and a avid saltwater aquarist.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Sweet lookin tanks man! I've always been curious about bringing fish back from the coast to an aquarium! One day I want to have an aquarium big enough for some reds and trout and flounder! Any idea how big of a tank that would take? Reds might not be an option since they get so big but possibly trout and flounder?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I rode steers then bulls briefly (usually VERY briefly) when I was in jr. high and high school. I like 'em better on a plate now. It was fun but I got smarter than the bulls and let them stomp on other people.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Can't get in a boat anymore to fish because of my last stroke, but still can work with wood and build duck and shorebird decoy. Also build a 14" Balsa wood model of the first original 1948 wood Skeeter bass boat. There are four different versions. The original Mahagony color, painted version of same boat, a wheel chair model with a live well in the middle and a raised transom model for bigger motors. The raised transom and wheelchair models were approx 1' longer and 1' wider and deeper on the original boats in 1948.
Other hobbies include miniature outboard motors, old antique bottles and general wood working building. Built my Lake house, and all cabinets, floor, etc. at Lake Sam Rayburn.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

baytownboy said:


> Can't get in a boat anymore to fish because of my last stroke, but still can work with wood and build duck and shorebird decoy. Also build a 14" Balsa wood model of the first original 1948 wood Skeeter bass boat. There are four different versions. The original Mahagony color, painted version of same boat, a wheel chair model with a live well in the middle and a raised transom model for bigger motors. The raised transom and wheelchair models were approx 1' longer and 1' wider and deeper on the original boats in 1948.
> Other hobbies include miniature outboard motors, old antique bottles and general wood working building. Built my Lake house, and all cabinets, floor, etc. at Lake Sam Rayburn.


That is some awesome work! Atleast you stay very active

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Just-chasin-tail12 said:


> Sweet lookin tanks man! I've always been curious about bringing fish back from the coast to an aquarium! One day I want to have an aquarium big enough for some reds and trout and flounder! Any idea how big of a tank that would take? Reds might not be an option since they get so big but possibly trout and flounder?


Possibly 1500+ gal. My next tank will be custom built. I built my sump and holding tanks out of acrylic. My next tank will be around 94x44x26 roughly 515gals plus my 2 sumps being 210 gals. Close to 1k overall gallons. Biggest I have built so far was 330.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

fishing-guru said:


> I am getting a Jeep wrangler soon for offroading but for now I play with my mosin nagant.
> 
> Sent from fishing-guru's android


 Yes, I too have "mosinitus". Have an M44 due to be delivered Monday!! Will post up pics!!


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

All that wood work is amazing! I'm actually headed to a rodeo right now!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

DustinB09 said:


> All that wood work is amazing! I'm actually headed to a rodeo right now!


I have always wanted to ride a bull. I have big balls and don't give a bull lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

DustinB09 said:


> I have to share my fishing with bullriding, and i was just wondering what some of yalls other hobbies are and share some pics.


I don't mean to be rude, but you have to be nuts to get on a bull !!!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Like many young men growing in Texas I spent some time on the road riding (trying) bulls. But learned that my body wasn't healing as fast and needed to find a regular job. 

I have been shooting guns forever so I guess I have a hobby of collecting, modding and shooting guns. I am a big fan of the 1911 and plucking. I was giving a Ruger M77 mkII .338 Win Mag as a surprise b-day gift. 

Started SCUBA diving about 6 years ago and it has become a real passion. Being it drifting over a Caribbean reef, spearfishing the rigs, checking historic wrecks or swimming 1/2 mile back into a amazing caves I am enjoy that time underwater. The last few years I have been trying to get to the Mexican caves 3 or 4 times for a week and this is one of the things I look forward to during the year.

Also picked up a motorcycle last year that I really enjoy riding mostly to work. And already start to think about getting another one.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Since I can only post one photo from my iPad at a time here is cave photo.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

A few of my handguns.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Shoot of my H-D Deluxe. Waiting to see the new Indian to be day viewed next month. And then trying to make up my mind to get one or a HD Breakout.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

baytownboy said:


> Can't get in a boat anymore to fish because of my last stroke, but still can work with wood and build duck and shorebird decoy. Also build a 14" Balsa wood model of the first original 1948 wood Skeeter bass boat. There are four different versions. The original Mahagony color, painted version of same boat, a wheel chair model with a live well in the middle and a raised transom model for bigger motors. The raised transom and wheelchair models were approx 1' longer and 1' wider and deeper on the original boats in 1948.
> Other hobbies include miniature outboard motors, old antique bottles and general wood working building. Built my Lake house, and all cabinets, floor, etc. at Lake Sam Rayburn.


 Those motors are cool.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

More of my toy outboards, 50's Scott-Atwater, block and script blue Evinrudes, 50's green Johnson, 50's Mercury, two 40hp Johnsons and one rare 35hp Johnson and last but not least, my little rare McCulloch.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

baytownboy said:


> More of my toy outboards, 50's Scott-Atwater, block and script blue Evinrudes, 50's green Johnson, 50's Mercury, two 40hp Johnsons and one rare 35hp Johnson and last but not least, my little rare McCulloch.


i remember those little motors from the late 50's and 60's .... i had a couple of them.
that is such a cool collection you have.


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

baytownboy said:


> More of my toy outboards, 50's Scott-Atwater, block and script blue Evinrudes, 50's green Johnson, 50's Mercury, two 40hp Johnsons and one rare 35hp Johnson and last but not least, my little rare McCulloch.


 Nice collection!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Fishing, personal training and teaching fitness classes, riding bicycles until it hurts and then doing it more, and making beer. Life is good!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

This is my latest project. A .25 cal CO2 powered rifle. Except for the barrel,hammer spring and trigger assembly I made everything. I did modify the trigger assembly. Made a brass trigger and it now works in reverse from its original intent. It's pushing 27.8g pellets at 600FPS and I'm not done with it. I think I can get 650FPS out of it. Working on making the stock now.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Raced karts for 15 years. Local and regional champion. Best I ever got at the nationals was second.

My dog.

My project 4 wheeler.

My project Jeep Ive had for a week.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

And...a few others...


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Outside of work and being broke this is my go to hobby


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Dang...I just realized...*

....'bout all a my hobbies are in the past for one reason or another. 
. I used to build furniture
. I used to ride motorcycles (MX and street)
. I used to hunt.
. I used to camp on the beach.
. We have been on about 17 cruises but we might be at the end of that string
. I have a modest gun collection and I enjoy shooting but for reasons which we all know I'm taking it easy on that.

Acttually, These guys take up a good deal of my time these daze.  :help:


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Way to many! But the two more prolific hobbies of mine of golf and fishing. Which really don't work we'll together!!


----------



## Piley (Mar 24, 2013)

Scuba diving, just put in a garden, mountain biking, my dogs, fishing, and hunting.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nothing quite like watching Ducks cup into my decoys! Second Favorite Hobby










Golf coming in at 3rd place










Gotta have a toy buggy too!


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

baytownboy said:


> More of my toy outboards, 50's Scott-Atwater, block and script blue Evinrudes, 50's green Johnson, 50's Mercury, two 40hp Johnsons and one rare 35hp Johnson and last but not least, my little rare McCulloch.


those motors are really cool. 
where do you find them?
I have noticed that some are available on ebay. 
it would be neat to build a period correct wooden Texas style skiff or scooter for one.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

aguaflaca said:


> those motors are really cool.
> where do you find them?
> I have noticed that some are available on ebay.
> it would be neat to build a period correct wooden Texas style skiff or
> scooter for one.


All those motors came off Ebay and are in the 50's except for the white 40 and 35hp Johnsons, and they are from the early 60's
I build a 1948, 14" Balsa wood model of the first bass boat, the Skeeter. The wood Skeeter was built all the the way till 1960, then the rights were sold to the Stemco Co. in Longview, who then built the first fibeglass Skeeter in 1961.
Model Skeeters below with some of the right motors, a baby blue (off brand) Tornado, Scott-Atwater and a Mercury.
The clock I build also has the Tornado motors.
The fiberglass Skeeter pic below also.


----------



## TexasTrio8 (Jul 7, 2013)

*CBR Uvalde, TX*


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

What's with all the bull riding fisherman. I did do well in the wild cow milking at the intramural rodeo in college, but now I stick to woodworking and fishing.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Shooting
*Used to play paintball a lot, still do every now and then
*I was really big into remote control hobbies before I joined the military, sold most of it when I joined. Still fly my little electric parkflyer and a 450 helicopter.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Cycling, teaching spin classes, and brewing home brew beer!


----------



## TXBOSUN (Mar 4, 2007)

I fish and hunt, but don't consider those as hobbies, raise and train Vizslas , a hobby for me, but my wife is a pro trainer/handler.

I Make custom leather for guns and knives.
I Collect knives, have about 500.
I also carve dogs from soft wood.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Golf
Wakesurfing
Wakeboarding
Motocross(no longer ride, broken back in 05 ended my 17yr carreer)
Streetbikes


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I love my hunting and fishing and taking the motor home out


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Shooting Guns
Distilling
Homebrewing
Video Games
Cooking


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

New to fishing
Billiards
Sailing (future - boat dry docked)
Therapeutic shooting
Sportbike riding -street/track








And my favorite way to spend time


----------

